# Homemade Heartfelt Beads Tube



## Thoroughbred (Jul 19, 2011)

This week, I received a new 250-count humidor, and I needed to season it and equip it with some kind of humidification device. When I started considering this new humidor, I started looking at the Heartfelt beads that have come so highly recommended in these forums. However, I'm a cheap bastard who gets a twisted thrill out of trying to get as much as I possibly can for as little money as possible. This trait can often backfire and end up costing me more money, but I think I've found one avenue where I was able to make it work to my advantage.

The Heartfelt web site has some great information about containers that can be used to hold the beads, so I tried something a little different. I ordered a 10-pack of clear plastic test tubes, drilled a bunch of holes in them, and filled them full of beads. The tubes cost less than $10 including shipping and are about the size of a long corona or a lonsdale (6 x 40). They can also be easily cut for shorter configurations. One thing I didn't anticipate was the small diameter of the Heartfelt beads. It didn't cause a problem, but I did have to use a smaller drill bit and drill more holes than I had expected. I currently have two of these tubes in place, along with two rectangular humidifiers in which I've replaced the foam inserts with beads (in filter bags from Petsmart). I'm working on adding a third tube, though I don' t think it's really neccesary.

















After a full day in the new humidor (and after proper seasoning of course), the humidor is currently at 67% RH. I'm using the 65% RH beads, and I expect a further decrease in RH as the humidor comes down from the seasoning process.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Awesome! One of our pipes made made me a CAO Brazil tubo tube with beads and I love it!


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I am currently using kitty litter and the container I use to house it in, well I use un used panty house. I like the black ones....just personal preference! It works great for my small tupperdor! I have two that maintain about 68%! And one I can't get it below 70%. Anyway those look great. Might have to see how the heartfelt breads would work with my panty hose!


----------



## Thoroughbred (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's an update on my homemade bead-tube experiment. I finished making the third tube so all of the sections at the bottom of my humidor now have one. The humidor is still holding it's humidity very well, though it did shoot up a bit after I loaded it with cigars (and probably over-saturated the beads initially). It got as high as 70% RH and has since crept down to 68% (since I replaced some of the beads with others that didn't get saturated). I'm using only 65% beads as the humidification source, so I expect it to come down as the dry beads take in some of that extra moisture.

















On the roof of the humidor, I'm using the standard rectangular cartridges with beads inside filter media bags.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I to, like to try things on the cheap. I use tubos from cigars I smoke. I use kitty litter since it is less expensive than HF beads. In side the tube, before I load the k/l i put some of the cedar wrappings from other cigars I smoke to cut down on k/l dust in the humi.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice job. Those tubes look great.


----------



## Thoroughbred (Jul 19, 2011)

The tubo idea is a great one that I hadn't even considered. It's always good to learn how other people have put their ideas to use. Thanks for sharing your own solutions, and please chime in if there are other ideas out there!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have also used drilled pill bottles with K/L


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

great post and ideas guys


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Great ideas all the way around!
I use to think that I was creative, now I'm among pro's! LOL!

Thanks for the ideas Brothers.


----------



## t4zalews (Jun 11, 2012)

What a great idea for travel humidors...the little disk humidor provided would not provide adequate humidification for longer stints, but the idea of beads in a tube to go into a cigar slot would be perfect. I'm totally using this when I pack up the travel humi


----------



## silentBob (Jul 13, 2014)

Does anyone know how he made those rectangle cartridges or where he got them? I think they look really cool and I would like to make something similar. Can I just rip open the savoy humidification device and replace the media inside with HF beads?


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Thoroughbred said:


> Here's an update on my homemade bead-tube experiment. I finished making the third tube so all of the sections at the bottom of my humidor now have one. The humidor is still holding it's humidity very well, though it did shoot up a bit after I loaded it with cigars (and probably over-saturated the beads initially). It got as high as 70% RH and has since crept down to 68% (since I replaced some of the beads with others that didn't get saturated). I'm using only 65% beads as the humidification source, so I expect it to come down as the dry beads take in some of that extra moisture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I know that humi......Treasure Dome! Have one myself and did the same thing with the stock cartridges.


----------



## silentBob (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks! I was able to find the name of it. Its called Cigar Caddy Crystal Humidifier. Its expensive . I think im just gonna go with the tube method. 3 bucks for a 10 pack on amazon and luckily I have a drill. Power tools are funn


----------



## tym2relax (Oct 3, 2007)

How do you go about re-hydrating the beads?


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

tym2relax said:


> How do you go about re-hydrating the beads?


The beads should receive moisture from the air only. Spraying water directly on silica will damage them and make them less efficient.

So to re-hydrate your beads place a damp sponge in your humidor to raise the RH and the beads will absorb.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> I to, like to try things on the cheap. I use tubos from cigars I smoke. I use kitty litter since it is less expensive than HF beads. In side the tube, before I load the k/l i put some of the cedar wrappings from other cigars I smoke to cut down on k/l dust in the humi.


The silica crystals work by being exposed to the air. The more open to the air and more exposed they are the better they work. How does air get in and out of there?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Gdaddy said:


> The silica crystals work by being exposed to the air. The more open to the air and more exposed they are the better they work. How does air get in and out of there?


The thought behind my idea was that the thin layer of cedar would absorb moisture and pass it along to the kitty litter or what ever I had in the tube. Not sure if it worked, all my stash is in tupperdors or coolers and very stable at ~65%. Yhe tupperdor in the photo was used as my daily smoke storage and rotation using a combo of KL and boveda packs.

Blast from the past, a quote from my post over two years ago!


----------



## Mashie (Oct 16, 2012)

Very impressed with the creativity and innovations. I learn something just about everyday on Puff.


----------

